# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC Dual - Build plate assembly alignment

## BestGear

Guys

I fitted a anti backlash nut to the Z on my CTC dual, and when it was apart to do so, I noticed how badly the two plastic "L" arms are off square - which means the right hand front adjustment spring is pretty much compressed to get the bed level.

The nose, ie the end nearest you when you level the build plate is raised with respect to the back.

I have ordered a pair of the aluminium arm covers (if thats the word) to try and straighten them back to 90 degrees.

Is this a futile move?

I was thinking that the two plastic arms could be straightened back to square and then the metal arm covers would hold them correctly in the future. Perhaps I need to warm the plastic arms in the oven to soften them to allow the alignment?

Plan B, which I was not too keen on was to buy a totally new metal build platform - but thats £££ and even new plastic arms are not cheap.

I appreciate that the platform can still be level with the distortion in place, but I would just like it better - and am trying to aim for less nead to level between jobs.


Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


David

----------


## curious aardvark

you can print your own plastic arms. 
Pretty sure there are a few different platform holding designs on thingiverse. Just look for 'flashforge creator' 
Should be the same design.

----------


## BestGear

Hi


Sorry for the late reply.

I found the arms.... http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:790066

I have attached an image showing how out of "true" the arms are - strangely enough though, when both plastic arms are placed beside eachother, they are both warped (out of 90 degrees) by the same amount!

DJB_9186222.jpg


Having stripped the build plate down, the construction is really naff - I am thinking about making a few changes to pull it all together. These captive nuts in the plywood dont help either.

I would almost put money on the fact that all CTC's are going to be like this too.

I should stop being a cheapskate and buy all aluminium replacements!

----------


## BestGear

Hi

Meant to add the image below showing the "back panel" - the factory fitted spacers are several milimeters too long -  meaning the two bits of plywood could never be parallel!

DJB_9187111111.jpg

----------


## BestGear

Anyone got advice to add with respect to fitting these metal bed arms to the plastic arms?

----------

